# Another clock



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I made this one just before coming down with the dreaded Shingles, I like it better than the first one but will soon make an attempt at making a perfect one!


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Again Harry very good work, looks great.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Pete., I can't help but pick you out for a very special mention because, despite your own chronic health problems, you still managed to contact me on a regular basis with a big smile in your voice making you sound like you hadn't a care in the world and making me forget my own, by comparison minuscule pains for a while.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice Harry.
Looks like Chubby-Cheeks and The Diver were made for each other. I have filed away your photos for future reference. Some day when the wood is available I shall try a clock or two. Thanks for the post.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Quick question Harry, see photo HAHAHA
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Harry
Another nice job Harry. Congratulations. Sorry about your problem with shingles. I just recently got a shot to prevent getting the shingles.So what happens next, I was hospitalized because f diabetes problems. Oh well, hope your feeling ok, and can continue turning. Mitch


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Sorry Marlene, I like the diver the best.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

HI Harry,

I think both clocks are wonderful.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I really like that dark one. Very nice Hairy! 

corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry as a clockmaker and doing clock repair I must say those are absolutely beautiful. Very well done.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your continued support, with a bit of luck I hope to be back into making things quite soon and who knows, I might be too busy to stir things up on the forum.
This painstakingly taken photograph is for "picky Pete", otherwise known as Chippypah who I hope notices that even the second hands are synchronised, also Picky, don't forget such a thing as parallax errors!


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Attention to detail is the key HAHAHA
As I have said before, fine work Harry.
Cheers
Pete


----------

